# Who needs a humidifier use a potato?!?



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

On episode 64 from Ralfy.com (who to be fair is a whisky enthusiest) Ralfy advocates using a small potato as a humidification device for those pinching pennies. I can just imagine how my Bolivars will taste after a couple of years sitting next to a potato - even if the potato is replaced with a new one monthly.

For those more experianced than me, is this option viable? If it is, why would someone go to all the trouble to buy beads or humidifiers?


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

I really have my doubts about this. I am sure your humi would start to smell of potato and there is also the concern of mold and keeping a rotting potato with your sticks. This sounds like someone just coming up with a humidity solution without really thinking about the effects of using such a thing.


----------



## d32 (Jan 26, 2010)

ive seen potatoes go moldy and squishy just on the shelf. No way i would want one of those in my humidor. imagine them going soft and oozing organic juices into the wood of the humidor eouuu.

I actually just saw a neat alternative humidification device for the first time this weekend. Over at a brothers house, he had a 4-500 count chest humi, divider set in the middle, and one entire side was full of clipped caps/ends. (he cuts off a fair amount) then he just had a little bowl of water nestled into them. so it was like a huge mass of cigars as a humidification buffer. interesting i thought.


----------



## bigd618 (Dec 10, 2009)

I've heard of people using apples too. I wouldn't try it, but to each his own.

If you're looking for cheap humidification devices, get some florist foam blocks. There only 5 bucks or so for something the size of a brick. You can get them at any craft store, Wallyworld, etc.


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

What is this world coming too? You can use a potato to save money!:laugh::laugh:
Is this just :gossip::gossip::gossip: ???


----------



## pomorider (Nov 14, 2009)

I would trade a good cigar for a decent humidification device. Potatoes are for french fries, harsh browns and stew.


----------



## pointbreak (Feb 8, 2010)

my grandfather (RIP) in the late seventys use to use apple to humidify his cigars when traveling and on hunting and fishing trips,i dont recall ever paying much notice to it prior to that ,but maybe travel humidors were not around then???


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

pomorider said:


> I would trade a good cigar for a decent humidification device. Potatoes are for french fries, harsh browns and stew.


+1 on this my bro!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Someone needs to delete Ralfy.com from their bookmarks :r

Fruits and vegetables do not dispense humidity at a predictable rate. Certainly not at that needed for cigars. 

Back in the day when I used to dip snuff (the cardboard can days), we used to put a little slice of apple in it. Tasted nice and certainly kept the baccy moist, but if you didn't take it out quick, everything went soggy.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I just won two rectangular humidifiers from CBID at 7 bucks each. It's worth it for the $3-$4000 worth of sticks in my humi right now.


----------



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

Yeah, i watched some of ralphy's stuff before too. I don't think he is really as much of a "cigar" fan as he is a doing it on the cheap fan. Some people get their charge from the act of smoking, and others get it from the act of saving / shortcuts, on the way to smoking. I think he is more of the latter.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

it's interesting but just not something I would try unless I had a humi full of white owls or something. MMMMMMMMMMM...........Potato Flavored White Owls. Perfect for St. Paddys Day festivities!


----------



## Grammaton (Aug 26, 2009)

If you've never smelled a rotting potato, count yourself lucky. I wouldn't want one in my house, much less in my humidor.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

If all you can afford is a potato, stop smoking. Fails on a second count too, water is cheaper than potatoes. If your such a fan of unprocessed fries then you may as well put coke in your humidifier, that way your humi will remind you of burger king.


----------



## jaydub13 (Jan 13, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> If all you can afford is a potato, stop smoking. Fails on a second count too, water is cheaper than potatoes. If your such a fan of unprocessed fries then you may as well put coke in your humidifier, that way your humi will remind you of burger king.


+1

Or a bottle cap with salt and distilled water.... sure, it's 75%, but if you are thinking of using a potato to humidify your cigars, you really don't care about RH anyway. You can leave the potato in the oven, collect change from your couch, recycle some cans, and have enough for a decent humidifier.

Why MacGuyver something if you don't have to?


----------



## nycstogie (Mar 20, 2008)

Grammaton said:


> If you've never smelled a rotting potato, count yourself lucky. I wouldn't want one in my house, much less in my humidor.


 Massive stink. First job at 13 fruit store clerk,Truck unloader.once sifted thru entire truck of half rotted Cucumbers.
still dont like em.20 yrs later wait almost 30 yrs later


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

A potato? A lettuce leaf? A moistened square of toilet paper?
Just to be safe use one of each.


----------



## Benji (Jan 10, 2010)

This just seems rediculous to me. Surely if you can afford cigars you can afford $30 to buy some beads!


----------



## Blackham (Mar 26, 2010)

this is a waste for the potato as i could be made into fries!! mmmmm


----------

